# Rackmounting Heavy Amps



## OldMate (May 14, 2018)

Gday guys.

im new here and this is my first post.. apologies if its not in the correct place.
ive rackmounted alot of amps and pro audio gear in the past always going off the rule of thumb to "stack the heavier items below to support the weight of the rest" especially when there are no rear ears on the amp. im curious.. has anyone long term mounted a heavy amp (something beefy) without supports from the rear for an extended period of time? id love to see the results as i used to have a 24RU rack in my personal Sound system with 

3x Yamaha P5000s' 
2x dbx 231 Eq's 
2x crown xls2500 
1x dbx driverack 260
1x behringer super-x pro

the crown 2500's were all the way at the bottom of the rack and the p5000's ontop then the dbx eq's the super-x and then lastly the driverack..

the bottom crown amp was being pushed up per say with a few dowels wedged from the rack floor and the amp to prevent sagging but i dont know how needed this would actually be with just a single heavy amp setup?

Regards, OldMate


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

The manual for the Yamaha P-series says on Page 11 that the rear of the amplifier should be supported. I think that’s all that needs to be said about that. :innocent:

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## OldMate (May 14, 2018)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> The manual for the Yamaha P-series says on Page 11 that the rear of the amplifier should be supported. I think that’s all that needs to be said about that. :innocent:
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


I know the yamaha Says that however my rack did not have rear support at the time and thats why i used dowels..

i was referring more towards the amplifiers that do not have rear mounting options


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Racks come in all sorts of depths, as do amps. So I don’t expect many rack actually _come_ with rear supports. The user is supposed to fabricate their own (and dowel pins are as good as anything else).

I would also expect that amps that don’t come with rear-support mounting extensions don’t need them. And the reverse, too.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## OldMate (May 14, 2018)

makes sense..

however i still dont understand australian monitor amps.. they are as heavy if not heavier than a yamaha p5000s yet dont require any rear support


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

If you are concerned...you could have the bottom amp sitting on a shelf while still attached to the rack via the rack mount ears. Then the weight will be transferred to the bottom shelf. I used to have p2500s (I believe I had 4 or 5), and a p7000s amp, and I do not recall any problems.


----------

